# Kaufberatung



## felchni (18. Mai 2004)

HAllo,

ich möchte mir eine autofocus kamera holen es sollte aber etwas günstiges sein
also unter 100€ d.h. also eine gebrauchte

sie sollte alle automatiken haben jedenfalls soviel wie möglich also blenautomatik, zeitautomatik, selbstauslöser, bel.messer usw.

hab zwar schon bei ebay geschaut aber da gibts auch ne menge weiß aber halt nichts über die kameras und kenn mich da auch nicht so aus

wäre gut wenn ihr eure erfahrungen mit älteren kameras mal preisgeben könntet

schön wäre auch wenn die kamera ein k-bajonett hatt weil ich dazu noch zubehör habe

so danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Nacron (18. Mai 2004)

Eine gebrauchte Autofokuskamera... und das mit einem Pentax - K bajonet gibt es nicht! ...

Die einzige Möglichkeit ist es deine Manuellen Objektive mit einem Adapter an irgendeine neue Kamera anzuschließen ... leider hab ich kein Adapter gefunden d.h. es gibt  diese dinger entweder selten oder gar nicht ...

Ich würde dir empfehlen irgendeine Autofokuskamera deiner Wahl zu kaufen ... da dein Preisrahmen bei 100€ fest liegt ist es glaube ich schwer ein gutes angebot zu finden ... 

Da etwas bessere Autofokuskameras auch nicht gerade alt sind und sie immer noch zu kaufen sind sind angebote auch nicht wesentlich billiger zumindest mit objektiv ne EOS3000V kostet rund 160 € und da nur der Body und Autofokus Objektive sind teuer ... zumindest teuerer als MF (Manueller Fokus)

Ich würde dir raten Kauf dir eine Canon AE-1 Programm oder ne Nikon setz dich ein bischen mit ihr auseinander ... da hast du alle automatiken die du brauchst blenden und verschlusszeit automatik..

Ältere MF kameras sind Billiger und machen trotzdem Super bilder (für was brauchst du autofokus) ... naja jedem das seine ...

Also AF für 100 € mit K Bajonet ... unmöglich vieleicht legst du mal dar für was du die kamera brauchst bzw ob nicht eine kompakte besser für dich währe ... bzw eine digicam für 150 (A60) ...


----------



## felchni (18. Mai 2004)

erstmal danke 

ich hab ja ne alte carena mit manuellen fokus macht mir auch spaß
bloß muss man halt an zuviel dneken
hab schon ein paar filme verschoosen weil ich dachte die blend ewäre auf obwohl sie zuwar
ich weiß idioten fehler aber bin eher sonn bequemer

da es also mit den k-bajonett nicht geht ist es also egal welche

was für nikon`s kämen denn da in frage
so aus den 80igern könnte mich auch mit ner canon anfreunden aber die marke ist eigentlich egal hauptsache die technik ist dabei und die geräte passens ins budget

aber ich denke werd nicht viel glück haben


----------



## Nacron (18. Mai 2004)

Also Blendenautomatik und Verschlusszeit automatik hat die Canon AE-1 schon drin bloß eben nicht der Autofokus der ist erst mit neueren modellen dazugekommen ... 

Blende und verschlusszeit sind für die belichtung zuständig also wie hell oder wie dunkel ein bild ist und wenn du mit automaik fotographierst kommt auf jeden fall ein bild nach dem entwickeln raus ... 

Autofokus ist zum automatischen scharfstellen eines Motives es gibt verschiedene Autofokusmethoden um das scharfstellen des falschen bereiches zu vermeiden aber besser finde ich es wenn man selber das scharf stellt was mann scharf haben will (macht für mich den reiz des fotographierens mit einer Spiegelreflex aus) ... also empfehlen könnte ich wie gesagt die AE-1 programm und dann kommen noch dazu  die Nikon F reihe ...

Hier ist ein Link mit leider englischen beschreibungen zu etwas älteren Kameras ... kannst auch versuchen an etwas neuere in ebay zu kommen ... 
http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/hardwares/classics/

und les dich mal nen bischen in http://www.fotolehrgang.de ein da gibt es tausende von informationen über die ganzen sachen


----------

